# Gates: New Internet Explorer, With Improved Security, Coming This Summer



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

George V. Hulme and Gregg Keizer said:


> At the 14th annual RSA Conference in San Francisco on Tuesday, Microsoft chairman and chief software architect Bill Gates highlighted some of the company's progress toward its Trustworthy Computing initiative, which began more than three years ago. Before a standing-room-only crowd, Gates also outlined some of the company's short-term plans to help its customers bolster their security.
> 
> In the opening keynote, Gates said Microsoft will release Internet Explorer 7 later this year with improved security capabilities, including anti-phishing technology. The new version of IE had been slated to be released as part of the next version of Windows, not due until next year, but the company decided to release it sooner to improve security.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

> The new version of the browser will be available to users running Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed.


That part of his statement is getting alot of attention on the net. Microsoft is forceing users to upgrade to XP with SP2 to install IE7. My understanding is....you can't use this browser on any other Windows OS or on XP with SP1 installed.


----------

